# هما يساعدانني / هما يساعداني



## AdamTrans

مرحبا
أيّهما أصح ؟ هما يساعدانني أم هما يساعداني
شكرا​


----------



## Matat

تقول "هما يساعدانني"، فالأصل أن تبقى نون "يساعدان" إذا كان الفعل مرفوعا ولو اتصلت بضمير، لكن أظن أنه يجوز حذفها باتصالها مع نون الوقاية أيضا نحو "هما يساعداني"، لكن الشائع إبقاؤها. أما إذا كان الفعل منصوبا أو مجزوما فتحذف النون وجوبا، فبعد اتصالها بالضمير تقول "يساعداني" نحو "أتريدان أن تساعداني؟" و"لماذا لم تساعداني؟".


----------



## AdamTrans

شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## cherine

Matat said:


> تقول "هما يساعدانني"، فالأصل أن تبقى نون "يساعدان" إذا كان الفعل مرفوعا ولو اتصلت بضمير، لكن أظن أنه يجوز حذفها باتصالها مع نون الوقاية أيضا نحو "هما يساعداني"، لكن الشائع إبقاؤها. أما إذا كان الفعل منصوبا أو مجزوما فتحذف النون وجوبا، فبعد اتصالها بالضمير تقول "يساعداني" نحو "أتريدان أن تساعداني؟" و"لماذا لم تساعداني؟".


هل أنت متأكد من هذا الكلام؟ تتابع النونين ثقيل على اللسان والأذن، ولا رأى ما يوجب إبقاء نون الوقاية مع وجود نون الفعل.


----------



## AdamTrans

ارجو تأكيد المعلومة من فضلكم


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> هل أنت متأكد من هذا الكلام؟ تتابع النونين ثقيل على اللسان والأذن، ولا رأى ما يوجب إبقاء نون الوقاية مع وجود نون الفعل.​


نعم، إني متأكد أن النون يمكن إبقاؤها. السؤال ليس عن وجوب إسقاط النون، فالثقل لا يوجب الإسقاط وحده. وهذا كما في الآية القرآنية:وَالَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَّكُمَا *أَتَعِدَانِنِي* أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ الْقُرُونُ مِن قَبْلِي وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ اللَّهَ وَيْلَكَ آمِنْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَيَقُولُ مَا هَٰذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَبل السؤال عن جواز حذفها لا عن وجوب حذفها. ووفقا لما قرأت من قبل، أظن أن حذفها جائز وأظن أن الأكثرية يقولون إن نون الفعل هي التي تحذف، لا نون الوقاية.


----------



## AdamTrans

شكرا


----------

